# Why join a team?



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm wondering why people join teams? Is it because of the deals? Is for race support? Camaraderie? Are there things to look for in a team before joining? Are there flags to look for? Does your team offer incentives for doing well or improving. Does drama and/or ego ever enter team dynamics?

Sorry, lot of questions here.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

OnForm said:


> I'm wondering why people join teams? Is it because of the deals? Is for race support? Camaraderie? Are there things to look for in a team before joining? Are there flags to look for? Does your team offer incentives for doing well or improving. Does drama and/or ego ever enter team dynamics?
> 
> Sorry, lot of questions here.


Race support, camraderie, some discounts yes.

You can look for a team all you want but if you are an unknown quantity with no results don't hold your breath unless you want to join a club.

Teams will seek you out if and when you show you can win or contribute.

What Cat are you?
How old are you?
How many races a year do you do?
These are questions you will be asked.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

What he said, although if you're asking, I'll assume you're looking to join a local club. 

More often than not, it'll end up being people you consistently ride with, race with, and probably befriend. So, go for it.

As for drama, sometimes, I guess. I know one local team would put all focus on one rider in each Cat and everyone in that category were expected to ride 100% for that rider. Good for that rider, but hard to keep a team that way.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Spend a fair amount of time riding with a club before joining up. There's nothing wrong with privateering for a good stretch of time while you find the right club.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I like team sports more than individual sports. If you understand the appeal of playing a 5 on 5 game of hoops over a one on one you probably get why someone would want to be on a cycling team.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

OnForm said:


> I'm wondering why people join teams? Is it because of the deals? Is for race support? Camaraderie? Are there things to look for in a team before joining? Are there flags to look for? Does your team offer incentives for doing well or improving. Does drama and/or ego ever enter team dynamics?
> 
> Sorry, lot of questions here.


For the most part teams give you people to train and race with. Discounts are just extra bonus, but not necessarily something every team has.

If the make up of the team is good they work together to get people on the podium and plan ahead for individuals "A" races...some may be workers while others are trying to win. If you are racing stage races they give you others to hang out with and watch other races..when you are not racing. 

However, many teams are free for alls and there isn't much team work during the races. It's more of...I race for so and so...and other than training with them, that's as far as it goes. This can lead to some issues about team support and such and ego's can come into play pretty quickly.

My suggestion if you are looking to join a team is spend a season racing and get to know some of the guys at the local races. You may get offers from some teams to join them or you may gravitate toward certian teams.

When you find a couple of teams you are interested in see if you can join in on some group rides to get a better idea of group dynamics and if they are people you really want to train/race with or not.

Also remember...some teams are "Invite Only" so even if you want to race for them, you may not be able to. Others are "Come one, Come all" and if you want to race, it's a matter of talking to the team director, purchasing some gear and going from there.

Also take into account who you are, what you want to do and where you would fit in on a team. Some teams are oriented to TT's, others road races, some the track (velodrome), some are cyclocross oriented, some gear toward stage races, some are elite teams, etc. This all plays a roll in whether you want to race for a team and if so, which one you race for in the end.


----------



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm a Cat 3 in CX, expert mountain, 4 on the road, 35 years old and new to the area. I've always gone it solo. I'd like to upgrade in CX and maybe try for a road win so I was thinking that perhaps being part of a team would help me with these goals. I just don't want to commit to something, pay for a kit then realize I'm teamed up with a bunch of douches. I guess riding with people first would be the way to go.

Any recommendations for teams near Denver?


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

*Cycling is a team sport*



OnForm said:


> Any recommendations for teams near Denver?


I'll shill for my team, Coloradobikelaw.com. Located in Parker, Denver 'burb. Lots of team rides every weekend. Not a bunch of douches. Our 35+ 3 team took BAT honors this year and I think the 45+ 4 team did the same. Great comraderie. Check out our website at http://www.searcycling.org/. It's a bit to join the first year, but free after that.

Chris


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

This was posted on the Chicago bike racing website a few years ago.



With the road season two-thirds in the books, now is not the time to be joining a cycling team. However, this is an excellent time to think about joining a team.

Over the next few months I’ll have more to say about the trade-offs of being on a team. (Abstract: Many benefits, few costs.) The first step to having a good team experience, however, is finding the right one to join. Proximity is important, but more so is chemistry, so if you’re unattached, spend the rest of the summer doing your research. 

Start now. Go on various team rides. Get a feel for the atmosphere and values. Is it a weekly hammerfest? Do older riders help the new guys? Are the rides too fast? Too slow? 

Pay attention to the other teams in races. Which teams look like they’d be fun to compete with? Which teams display the level of sportsmanship that best matches your own? Do some teams put too much pressure on winning? Not enough pressure? If some teammates tend not to block for one another, are you cool with that? If teams are consistently sacrificing themselves for the good of others, are you cool with that, too? 

Finally, talk to people. All it takes is one “Nice race” and you’ve made a new friend. Ask them how they like their team. See if they’ll be back next year. 

Like any organization, cycling teams tend to be insular and intimidating to outsiders, but what strikes the outsider as elitism or standoffishness is often simply camaraderie and friendship (or even shyness). The sooner you get to know future teammates, the better, and the sooner you get on the inside yourself. 

The largest teams in the Chicago area are XXX Racing-AthletiCo and Athletes by Design. Both are open to the public. The former tends to draw city riders, the latter from the suburbs. (Full disclosure: The Editor rides for XXX.) There are also many quality small teams with open memberships. North Branch Cycling, South Chicago Wheelmen and Spin Doctor Cyclewerks come to mind, but there are many others. 

High on my to-do list is completing a directory of Chicago cycling teams. If you represent a team and haven’t done so already, feel free to comment here or e-mail me with relevant information, especially if you’re looking to recruit for 2008.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

IMO, the most important aspect of a team is that they usually put on races and require members to volunteer.

Anyone who doesn't volunteer for at least one race a year is not a bike racer.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Its motivation. If you have two other people on your team in your category that you can even begin to plan tactics with, you are doing well.

But, for the most part, you can be successful through cat 3 as a solo act. Join a team with riders that you get a along with, of similar skill and with similar aspirations and make sure the team rides together often. Nothing worse than being a member of a team that never rides. I mean, unless you don't want to ride or don't want to ride with people. But then what are we talking about?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

My team puts on 10.
5 TT's & 5 Crits. I usually work 8-10 of them.

Plus 1 CX race, but I skip that one.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

+1 on volunteering. I'm currently road only, so I hope to help out with some CX or MTB events, provided I'm not stuck at work (again).


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

carlosflanders said:


> IMO, the most important aspect of a team is that they usually put on races and require members to volunteer.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't volunteer for at least one race a year is not a bike racer.


In my area teams are required to put on at least two races a year. Team members are usually required to volunteer either at the races or through the sponsors.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's my take on it, and take it for what it's worth since I am not on a team. There are very, very few teams in my area, and many, many more talented riders.

Aside from the tangible benefits (like the discounts), there are pretty significant social benefits. First of all, there's sense of identity gained through wearing a team kit. People look at you differently, especially if you are on a particularly strong team. Roadies can be fairly image-conscious, so this is no small thing.

For a rider like me, you may reach a certain point and you find you've topped out your potential. Either you can train any more (available time or enthusiasm) or you just don't have the natural gifts. At this point, you can either quit, ride at your best and finish more or less the same each time, or use your ability to help another person win. The last one at least allows you the feeling that you contributed towards a greater result than you could have achieved on your own. All of this assumes that the team has some sort of organization or hierarchy and works together during a given race. Some don't, and it's more about the discounts and flashy clothes.

Would I join a team if asked? To be honest, I don't know. A lot would depend on the personalities involved and my role on that team. I'd also have to like the kit (I'm not riding in something that cuts my taint to shreds just for a discount). I'd prefer a team that had a stable sponsorship, that isn't required to change kit every year (out of pocket expense).

If all of that aligned, I'd probably do it. It would give me an added incentive to stay fit (I don't like letting people down), and I would kinda dig that notoriety. Call me shallow...


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Id imagine most people join to simply get faster. Training with others will definitely make you faster in any type of racing sport.


----------

